

Lethal Injection Problems Lead States To Re-adopt “Gruesome” Execution Methods - romefort
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/04/24/gruesomedeathpenalty/

======
Varkiil
I think this is a good thing. Giving 'lethal injection' feels like we are
treating a patient where the person is not a patient, he is a criminal and a
traitor to his people.

